# Flylady week of Aug 17:Master Bedroom, closet and bathroom



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

This week we are working on Zone 4: The Master Bedroom. It also includes any bathroom you may have off the master bedroom, and whatever lurks in the bedroom closet.

Remember, our goal is not to entirely clean these places but to make headway towards the goal. 


*Tuesday Goal:* Today's mission is speaking to me: Take care of the clothes pile! I have two batches of laundry to dispatch today.

I also washed the bathroom floor this morning before work. Feels good to finally have that done after a busy two weeks!

Spend 15 minutes a day decluttering. When you have finished this week, do the detailed cleaning list:

*Master Bathroom Detailed Cleaning List*

Wash area rugs
Straighten up makeup
Straighten drawer cabinets
Clean shower/stall demold
Wash shower doors
Master Bedroom Detail Cleaning List

Polish Furniture
Clean off the desks
Clean cobwebs
Wash mattress pad/dust ruffle
Flip mattress
Empty trash
Wash windows
Cull some books from bookcase
Straighten drawers
Clean under the bed
Closet Detailed Cleaning List

Straighten the top shelves
Arrange the shoes
Take Suitcases to basement
Dust shoe bookcase


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

*Wed goal:* Clean up the floor of your closet. Look through your shoes and see if there are one or two pairs that need to be gone! Dust your shoes if dusty.

*Thurs Goal:* Do a good cleaning of the endtables. Get to the bottom of the piles and polish. 

I dusted the bedroom yesterday and hope to vaccuum today. My biggest thing to do is to clean off the top of the bureau and polish that. It hasn't been easy this week, but I've completed the missions at least and done some decluttering.

How about everyone else? While washing the windows in the bedroom, I kept going and some in the kitchen and living room, too. I clean windows with hm cleaner (spraybottle filled mostly with water, a glug of ammonia and a drop of dish washing liquid) I use recycled newspaper instead of paper towels. 

Also, this week, I am back into swish and swipe to quickly clean the bathroom sinks each day. 

I need to think about what my control journal should say about the bedroom (needs: better place to store dh bureau clutter, bed pockets to hold books/remote so endtables aren't cluttered. fix lamp!).


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks again for posting this.
My goal this week is to sort and organize the master BR closet. It is huge and I use it to store a lot of things, including quilting supplies. Then once that is done, I'll tackle the master bath, which stays messy.

The declutter calendar I follow is geared towards organizing school supplies and kids school stuff, so I'm off the hook there. However, I never finished the office decluttering, so am working in here a bit. It's amazing how quickly I can trash a room when it comes to papers/ files.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Friday is declutter your car and purse day. I hope to also wipe down the front dash and handles.

Today's focus in our zone:declutter your dresser day. I hope to also declutter/dust the end tables today.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Ok, People, we are getting over 100 clicks on this thread each week. What are you doing? Help us be accountable and at the same time celebrate each other's success.

My house has become so much more manageable since I started Flylady, even during the worst weeks, I've been able to catch up even if I fell behind.

Today I am doing laundry and working on my closet. I hope to store crumpled newspaper in my shoes/boots as deodorizers. I have two bags of clothing for GW.

Today also, I will be going around cleaning door knobs and light switches for dreaded fingerprints.

Yesterday I vacuumed the bedroom and will do the living/dining room today. I am trying to vacuum one room/day.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Forgot to post:28 Important Organizing hacks:
http://www.diyncrafts.com/1805/home/top-58-most-creative-home-organizing-ideas-and-diy-projects
http://www.diyncrafts.com/1805/home/top-58-most-creative-home-organizing-ideas-and-diy-projects


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Instead of pool noodles (also a good idea), I will be using rolled up magazines to keep my boots standing up in the closet. This will also help deodorize them.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I sort of came to a stand still this week. It's been beastly hot, and even though I have A/C it seems every day I have less and less energy. I did re-organize about half the closet and surface-cleaned the master bath. Then I made peach salsa and pesto and the kitchen took up my time. 

I hope you will keep posting this thread each week. I know it can be discouraging when folks don't respond, but I appreciate it. I signed up for Flylady again last week and lasted only four days before I unsubscribed -- 16+ e-mails a day is just too much for me to handle. So I doubly appreciate your weekly reminders and cleaning lists on this forum.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Thanks for the encouragement, Belfrybat. I will keep doing it because it has made such a difference in my home and life. So nice to socialize more in my home and to find things easier.

I tell my DH what zone I'm working in each week and he has helped me declutter (He generally doesn't clean indoors because most of the farm work falls to him in our chore lists.)

But today, he was saying, "I need to make a list of what needs to be fixed," and named something in the kitchen.

And I said, well that fits in with flylady because I am going to create a "control journal" binder that has a section for each room of the house and the outdoor things. As we are in each zone, I will add to the control journal list of what needs to be done in that room and what needs to be bought or replaced.

So on my list of things to buy this week are: binder dividers ( I have a binder I can recycle).


----------

